# kandy koated kustoms



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

kandy raspberry hot hues over gold and red.








kandy true blue hot hues over silver








745 LI jet black








2006 cbr 1000rr roth flake.








1961 caddy flat kandy."hot hues"


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

2000 rx9
kandy lemon mist "hot hues"
over silver with kandy patterns


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

my step sons lowrider bike


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Who did your trunk?


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

i did all the fiber glass work.
was you wanting to get something done.
just let me know.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 08:55 PM~15007171
> *i did all the fiber glass work.
> was you wanting to get something done.
> just let me know.
> *


I have a long road ahead of me before I would be able to do anything like that, just thought it looked sick as fuck.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

cool.just let me know.


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

K K K????


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

all the jams are done.








the kit is done and ready for some kandy.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

i painted my dads trunk when they was on vacation.
holly red.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

1975 impala







down to metal and ready for some work







fire wall done







under body done


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 13 2009, 06:41 PM~15068536
> *
> 
> 
> ...




post up the rest of this cadillac.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499466


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

flaket out and ready for some kandy.








13x7 dayton 








that car is going to look somewhat like this. :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Oct 10 2009, 07:01 AM~15318534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any updates of this?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

who is this!?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 19 2009, 02:30 AM~15711100
> *who is this!?
> *


dude that owns the 61 bubbletop impala jacked up on big rims, the green one. paint work is sick and so is his fibergalss.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 6 2009, 12:03 PM~14996210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is your car man? what you use to get this color. i am looking at painting my car and this color is sick


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

caddy i fixed the side of it.
















over all this car was fun.
















painted over all.
















painted over all.
will upload more pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

here are some things that been threw the shop.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

my first patterned out car.































more cars to come.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

test panel.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

concord refinshed pass side.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

more custom work on its way.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jun 1 2010, 01:32 PM~17663967
> *more custom work on its way.
> 
> 
> ...


next cruise or whatever you go to hit me up, I'll go just to see this in person.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

do you do all your murals?


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

some of them.if not i have a guy that comes to the garage and does them.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

1975 impala jams are done.kandy green over a dark bass.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jun 1 2010, 11:32 AM~17663967
> *more custom work on its way.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 10 2010, 09:52 PM~18537072
> *Awesome! :cheesy:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

heres the bike all together


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 17 2010, 08:00 AM~18589678
> *heres the bike all together
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I Want One! Nice Work! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Do work son!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work.. :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

big bobs car.day 1.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got the flake sprayed tonight.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:0 :wow:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

vet i got done over the weekend.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

something i'm working on slowly.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

kandykoatedkustoms,Sep 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18676171]
got the flake sprayed tonight.
























































Serious bling,,,, How can I gain your biz? :biggrin: Great product at great prices.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

harley parts.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

2004 dodge ram.












































my 1957 belair parts.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

based and flaked ready for patterns.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Nov 1 2010, 06:40 PM~18961800
> *harley parts.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Nov 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18978249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks everyone.more pic soon.


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

2006 grand prix color change.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## HYDRO'sOnly (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 30 2011, 10:19 PM~19742244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy Crap!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

i have all the chrome trim for sale off this car.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

trim for sale


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

1964 impala day 1



























everything is coming along.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post some before pics aswell I see you getting down though 



















On the way to your place I found this lil boy that like to dress him self and puts his shoes on the wrong feet :biggrin: 








I'm not much on build topics but I will start one up for it soon


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

day 2.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

damn at that pace he will be back on the street by the end of the month :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Mar 15 2011, 09:53 AM~20095310
> *damn at that pace he will be back on the street by the end of the month :cheesy:
> *


x2, I think I know who I want to pattern my roof.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

day 3 got both of the doors done today.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 15 2011, 04:57 PM~20098389
> *day 3 got both of the doors done today.
> 
> 
> ...


Man that door looked like Kaka


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

day 4 slow day didn't get much done

















.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

day 5
another slow day had to much rust to repair.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 16 2011, 05:27 PM~20106609
> *day 4 slow day didn't get much done
> 
> 
> ...


did you cut any of that rust out of the hood lip? I might know where a good hood is.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

alot of cutting.this hood will work.thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Lookin good on that 64 can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got all the body work done today.next week ill be blocking and reprimering.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice.. Another nice impala to roll indy! :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

One week? Damn gettin it.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> did you cut any of that rust out of the hood lip? :happysad:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

qauters are blocked and reprimed.ready to wetsand to paint.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

i got up today feeling alittle better so i got something done today.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

baby blue ? i like that color


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

DAMN SON... DO WORK..!


Really nice pick on the color.. LOOKS GREAT...


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

regal turquoies is the name of the color on the 64.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

had a slow day today.got doors and fenders blocked and reprimed.dash pad,door hings,and hood hings sprayed .


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got the hood and trunk blocked ane reprimed.the fender jams and door jams are done.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

i didn't think that i got anything done today so i went be out to the garage and put the parts on and alined them.


















no red to be found.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 24 2011, 06:41 PM~20171918
> *i didn't think that i got anything done today so i went be out to the garage and put the parts on and alined them.
> 
> 
> ...


moving along quick.. Lookin good!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got the bottom of the hood and truck sprayed today.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> > did you cut any of that rust out of the hood lip? :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> X2!!!! :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

great work homie!!


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

picture under the hood lip that i fixed.i cut the rust out and welded metal in it and filled and primed.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20179750
> *X2!!!! :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

didn't get anything done today.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got some parts back from the blaster today.painted the inner fenders today.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got them in tonight.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

more pis


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good Jason.Like the color


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

nice!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Come on parts :x:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got the windows in and the roof sprayed today.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm liking that look Windows look good also


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got a little done today.


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks to all.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

got the car buffed today.ready to go.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks great!! you work friken fast!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Apr 15 2011, 09:52 PM~20349472
> *got the car buffed today.ready to go.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Real Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

2009 c300 amg for sale $20,000 16,750 miles.


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

*PAINTED IN MY GARAGE JET BLACK*

I DID THIS IN 5 DAYS BODY WORK AND PAINT FOR MY BUDDY NOW JUST GOT TO WAIT TO CURE SO I CAN CUT AND BUFF BUT HE JUST WANTS IT LIKE IT IS IM TRYING TO TELL THIS FOOL IT CAN BE BETTER BUT GOT TO GIVE HIM WHAT HE WANTS IT IS HIS CAR


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

my bad homie I did not mean to post this on ur page once agin my bad


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

kandykoatedkustoms said:


> 2009 c300 amg for sale $20,000 16,750 miles.


 _*hows the title pm me ?*_


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

You change your number?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

I know this a old thread but do you have any more pics of cars you painted with hot hues candy


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

?.?


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------

